# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Easy Gold( level 80)

## stupido4sempre

This is a mini-guide to make money at lvl 80. 

The area is cursed shore, the nearest waypoint is circled in red

The event more profitable is directly there and appears every 20-30 minutes and lasts 5 minutes. It is a simple defense of 2 sides with many mob, there are always people so it's easy .. the important thing is to do damage to all and is necessary aoe, even at the cost of taking a blue weapon you have to do in order to have something about it.

On the right side there are the zombies while the other side the spiders. The zombie cames first and you can do both sides if you're fast enough, if there aren't too many people and if there aren't many campers. 


Money? Obviously derived from the loots, usually 20-40 inventory slots occupied in those 5 minutes!
What to do:

- Yellow = yellow salvage kit in the hope of obtaining from 0 to 3 ectoplasm (20 silver each)
- Blue, Green and Junk = npc sale
- White = white salvage kit (10% chance of getting rare ,thanks to this you will find some valuable orichalum)

Magic find! If you haven't an magic find equip, just buy omnomberry bar about 1 silver and half:


In just 5 minutes of this event you can make from 20silver to 1 gold (also depends what do you loot).

What to do while waiting 

Always there,there is another event where you have to escort Historian Fia , do not forget that just ends spawns a veteran with respective event!


There are also 2 other events of defense near and you notice that thanks to this message: 

WHen it changes, open your map and run!

But do not forget that the 5-minutes is the priority and even if you are doing other run!

PS: sorry for the english

----------


## gsavage

Will check out now!

----------


## Dartexx

there are two more events nearby and this was reported already, though your guide is more detailed

----------


## deadrap

This has been posted about 4 times already zzzzz

----------


## vegoo

Imo auction house yellow, since chance to obtain ecto is one big rng and one yellow is about 15 silver

----------


## Duplicity

> Imo auction house yellow, since chance to obtain ecto is one big rng and one yellow is about 15 silver


For some reason the Black Lion Kit has a higher chance than the rare kit. I never had it fail on me on yellows.

----------


## Liis

> For some reason the Black Lion Kit has a higher chance than the rare kit. I never had it fail on me on yellows.


I've had it failed a couple of times, but yea, it's pretty good. But for 300 gems, might not be that efficient unless you loot the kit.

----------


## wiley1

These things are so camped its hard to get enough damage on more than 1-2 mobs in a spawn because they practically insta-die. How are you guys getting enough damage in?

----------


## meplz

If you are a thief you can use a short now to just spam cluster bomb close to the base of your toon.

Example: 
Signet of shadows for increased move speed

Run to a cluster of mobs

Target your feet

Detonate as soon as possible



Using this method it only takes one explosion to get enough damage to "tap" the mobs you hit. Almost always works.

----------


## Kariim

These defend missions are not worth doing for a single target dps class in peek hours, all of the non veteran monsters will die in under 2 seconds only allowing you to get off a single attack/skill.
Better for classes that can maintain a constant AoE dmg.

----------


## Gbyrd

As a thief spam 2, with the short bow, Exploding the cluster bomb will make it hit faster than waiting the duration to land and the splash you can tag all the bombs with one of em.

----------


## gnometuga

lol black lion has a 10% chance mystic and yellow one from vendors has 25% u can get 0 ectos or u can get 1,2 or 3 ectos... its rng. anyway there's diminishing returns on loot. so if ur farming that spot attack top side till u get basically no loot and then move to the bottom side to attack the spider mobs instead... the good thing about this spot is.. if there werent for the bugged events, was that u could link it with that escort and then with the defense of the bottom camp at the same time has well as syncing with the top camp defense. basically u could do 4 to 5 events every 15min or so. making lots for gold karma and xp.

just aoe the living shit of the mobs close to their spawn points till u barely get loot ... u then should go to the otherside and farm those mobs instead.

also if ur a thief just stay in melee and follow the mobs while shortbow 2 skill without pressing it midair just follow them and let the bomb land. mobs on top wont attack anyone till their reach the stairs and the bottom spiders wont attack till they almost at the gates.

----------


## Liis

> These things are so camped its hard to get enough damage on more than 1-2 mobs in a spawn because they practically insta-die. How are you guys getting enough damage in?


As a ranger, 3 traps with trait and greatsword. Works pretty well.

----------


## syther

tbh, not much gold made here, not even a single gold had 3 rares, tons of blues, and a couple of greens, and not even a single gold in a half day  :Embarrassment:  i'm at 90s, i followed all the instructions said exactly in the post. I have about 90% magic find with the food

Either i am unlucky as hell, this is nerfed, or it isn't right

----------

